# Doomsday movies...?



## chiphead (Aug 31, 2009)

Is it me or are we seeing more doomsday movies as we get closer to the year 2012?


chiphead


----------



## kymarkh (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree - and that's why I'm buying more flashlights!


----------



## HighLumens (Aug 31, 2009)

kymarkh said:


> I agree - and that's why I'm buying more flashlights!


Ahahaha, good way to come back to flashlights.

A movie called "2012" is going to be in cinemas in November .


----------



## LukeA (Aug 31, 2009)

chiphead said:


> Is it me or are we seeing more doomsday movies as we get closer to the year 2012?
> 
> 
> chiphead



We're seeing more doomsday movies because there has been more time in which to make doomsday movies. For instance, I could say, "We're seeing more and more romantic comedies as we approach 2012 or any other time on the future. It's the same thing.


----------



## chiphead (Aug 31, 2009)

LukeA said:


> We're seeing more doomsday movies because there has been more time in which to make doomsday movies. For instance, I could say, "We're seeing more and more romantic comedies as we approach 2012 or any other time on the future. It's the same thing.


Good point, but I think I rather see Dr.Strangelove than romatic comdies. I've got a bad feeling about the next few years.


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 31, 2009)

How many quarantine movies were there in 2008?


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 31, 2009)

chiphead said:


> Is it me or are we seeing more doomsday movies as we get closer to the year 2012?
> 
> 
> chiphead




I thought it was because of our countries new leader? :laughing:

Juuuuuuust kidding dont wanna  this thread. But yea there has been a lot more than there were in the past. And I dont watch much TV so would somebody mind telling me why 2012 is significant?


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 31, 2009)

There are doomsday flicks that break even the strongest.

*Testament*, horrific. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086429/

*Threads*. Breaks your heart. Utterly without hope. Game over in the most beastly manner when it depicts the aftermath years.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090163/

Those two are relentless.

Then there are more positive influences, eg. "Day of the Triffids".
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081850/


----------



## ypsifly (Aug 31, 2009)

_Threads _came out when I was ten and it really freaked me out. No other Doomsday movie comes close to portraying the horror of surviving a nuclear IMHO. It is a British made for TV flick. The American made for TV counterpart, _The Day After_, is like an after school special compared to _Threads_.

I think more Doomsday movies being made might be a manifestation of our national psyche. We are still experiencing effects from 9/11. Katrina is still fresh in our minds. We have been on the edge of another Great Depression for a while now. Swine Flu.... People are pretty morose right now. Something destructively wiping the slate clean fits right in with a desire for change.


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7u_cE2Ovz0


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGE_zSdCzDU&feature=fvst

anyone seen the trailer for Legion? looks awesome, in a completely non-politically correct way. and Badass angels, thats pretty cool you gotta admit

Crenshaw


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 1, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGE_zSdCzDU&feature=fvst
> 
> anyone seen the trailer for Legion? looks awesome, in a completely non-politically correct way. and Badass angels, thats pretty cool you gotta admit
> 
> Crenshaw


Hmm, another movie about devils. 

And Jesus asked him, saying, What is thy name? And he said, Legion: because many devils were entered into him. Luke 8:30


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 1, 2009)

One that stands out to me was "On the Beach". I remember seeing it as a kid, about the same time we were doing duck-and-cover drills at school.

Geoff


----------



## jtr1962 (Sep 1, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> And I dont watch much TV so would somebody mind telling me why 2012 is significant?


December 21, 2012 is the end of the Mayan calender

While the Mayans were expert astronomers, even predicting solar eclipses to within minutes, I don't see how it's possible for them to know for sure about any cataclysm centuries in advance. Also, it's prophesized that the coming end of times is man-made, which also implies through wise course of action that it can be avoided. I firmly believe nothing in this world is fate. That's a self-defeating way to live.

I'll also add that I've been hearing about the end of the world for decades now. First it was said to be in the 1970s, then the late 1980s, then 1994, then 2000, and now 2012. Somehow the message has lost its impact on me. My guess is on December 22, 2012, we'll all be alive and well, save those passing from natural causes before then, and the world will be pretty much the same, even hopefully a little better than it is today.


----------



## nitesky (Sep 1, 2009)

I am still counting on buying Christmas gifts for 2012, and not of a survival theme.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 1, 2009)

Having grown up with popular post apocalyptic movies (Boy and His Dog, Mad Max, etc), my sense is that movies follow the mood of the country. In this case, two periods of extended economic hardship.


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 1, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> Hmm, another movie about devils.
> 
> And Jesus asked him, saying, What is thy name? And he said, Legion: because many devils were entered into him. Luke 8:30



actually, Those are angels. The movie is about how God has given up on mankind (no noah this time) and has sent the angels to exterminate us.

Paul Bettany plays Archangel Michael, who has come to save the current day "Virgin Mary" who presumably is carrying the second coming of the messiah. 

Why God would send his send again, into the world, and then send angels to kill everyone is beyond me. But the movie looks fun to watch.

Crenshaw


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 1, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> actually, Those are angels. The movie is about how God has given up on mankind (no noah this time) and has sent the angels to exterminate us.
> 
> Paul Bettany plays Archangel Michael, who has come to save the current day "Virgin Mary" who presumably is carrying the second coming of the messiah.
> 
> ...


 Leave it to Hollywood to pervert the Truth.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 1, 2009)

chiphead said:


> Is it me or are we seeing more doomsday movies as we get closer to the year 2012?
> 
> 
> chiphead



It might have something to do with seeing more potential doomsday scenarios that are possible with how the world is today. Should I list them?

1. North Korea has nuclear weapons and wants to sell the technology to Iran who wants to destroy Israel. That's the making of World War III and potentially the end of the world as predicted in the book of Revelation. If there is an attack on the U.S., our missle defense system depends on the GPS system. GPS satelites are aging and will become less accurate before failing if funds aren't used to replace aging satelites.

2. The U.S. is in the deepest depression since the Great Depression. Unemployment is higher than expected. The FDIC is running out of money. More banks are going bankrupt as time goes on. Time is about up for people receiving unemployment benefits nationwide. American industries are disappearing faster than ever before. We're still dependent on foreign oil and now we are at the mercy of nations such as China who own too much of our debt. Our economic weakness is taking away our status as a military superpower and dangerous countries are starting to take advantage of it.

3. Too many people in power are concentrating on taking away our rights, increasing their power, and catering to special interests. Not enough of the government cares about the interests and well being of the people anymore. There's no one to trust if there is a disaster. 

4. The digital transition has made battery powered T.V.s useless during a blackout. Communications and getting up to date information on a disaster will be harder if the SHTF.

5. Huge hurricanes are becoming more frequent. There's a category 4 about to hit Baha California and run all the way up the coast. Some newscasters have actually stated that they hoped it would make it to L.A. and put out the Station fire. I'm living in between the two in San Diego county. I just hope the two disasters don't cause mudslides too.

6. Fires in California have been worse in the last decade than ever before. Ramona, CA (my home town) has been ground zero for the Cedar and Witch fires, the two biggest in our state's history. Just today, I got a letter in the mail from SDG&E stating that they were going ahead with their plan to preemptively shut off my power during a high fire danger. That means no communications to get information or to call for help (no T.V., no computer with internet, no home phones, no cell phones with cell towers powerless). Water pumps from the water district won't be pumping so no water to drink even to be able to filter, and no water for firefighters to use on the fire (Ramona is the firefighting staging area for all the county's air support). No way to cook, clean, or do laundry. No working nearby gas stations. No local restaurants or grocery stores open so no way to get food or supplies nearby. SDG&E is sending the people that will be blacked out prepaid ATM cards for the inconvenience, but we have to call to activate them and they'll only work if we are to be blacked out (and they won't be able to be activated if I can't call the number with my powerless cordless phone). Oh yah, local ATMs won't work either with the power out.

7. In California, many "non-violent" prisoners are about to be released. Great, just what I need. To be blacked out, evacuated, and robbed while all my valuables are in my car while I'm sleeping at an evacuation shelter and my house looted for what I couldn't take while I'm gone. 

8. California is under a legislated drought caused by a single judge that cares more about a 2 inch fish than the people of his state. The state is not only a tinder box ready to go up in flames, but entire crops have been lost or not planted to begin with because farmers didn't have enough water. Prepare for an increase in food prices. At the very least, we'll get the food, probably from China. I hear they make killer baby formula and children's toys.

9. A massive earthquake has been predicted to strike the west coast of the U.S. within the next 30 years.

10. The Aphophis asteroid has some potential to hit earth within the same timeframe.

11. Osama Bin Ladin is still alive and his group of terrorists are still plotting more attacks.

12. The swine flu has become a worldwide pandemic. If it mutates, there is the potential for millions to be killed worldwide. Massachusetts is already trying to pass a bill that would suspend civil rights during a pandemic and basically declare martial law during peace time. It will force people to be decontaminated, vaccinated, and quarantined. If you live here, you may want to move before you are quarantined in your home against your will and not allowed to leave.

Why bother making up a plot for a new movie when there are so many here to choose from? Doomsday movies are much more scary if they have some truth to them that makes them personal.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 2, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> Leave it to Hollywood to pervert the Truth.


 

Hollywood ? ? ?


Never ! ! !



_


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 2, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Hollywood ? ? ?
> 
> 
> Never ! ! !
> ...


 
I know it's hard to believe.


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 2, 2009)

I think hooked on fenix pretty much summed it all up.

Best of luck with the fires and power outage. Hope all goes well and your family is safe. Sounds like a good time to move out of Cali. :candle:


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 3, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> 8. California is under a legislated drought caused by a single judge that cares more about a 2 inch fish than the people of his state. The state is not only a tinder box ready to go up in flames, but entire crops have been lost or not planted to begin with because farmers didn't have enough water. Prepare for an increase in food prices. At the very least, we'll get the food, probably from China. I hear they make killer baby formula and children's toys.



This whole story made national news today. It was the top story on the Glenn Beck Program on Fox news. The food shortage is going to affect the whole country, not just California. There is no place to escape from that. The people with the same mindset that ran this state into the ground are working at the federal level now. What would moving accomplish? I'll just deal with the blackouts and hope they provide a good chance to use my flashlights.


----------



## Jay R (Sep 3, 2009)

chiphead said:


> Is it me or are we seeing more doomsday movies as we get closer to the year 2012?
> 
> 
> chiphead


 
You aren't. Hit "Doomsday Film" into Wikipedia and you get a list of them from the 50's on.
I did notice that quite a lot under the 2000's decade aren't proper doomsday films. Cloverfield, Shaun of the Dead, Hellboy, etc aren't Doomesday at all. The humans win and everything carries on. And why Donnie Darco is in the list, I don't know...


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 3, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> This whole story made national news today. It was the top story on the Glenn Beck Program on Fox news. The food shortage is going to affect the whole country, not just California. There is no place to escape from that. The people with the same mindset that ran this state into the ground are working at the federal level now. What would moving accomplish? I'll just deal with the blackouts and hope they provide a good chance to use my flashlights.


 
I'm sure there will be plenty of opprotunities to use our flashlights during the famine.


----------



## Mike Painter (Sep 3, 2009)

jtr1962 said:


> December 21, 2012 is the end of the Mayan calender
> 
> While the Mayans were expert astronomers, even predicting solar eclipses to within minutes, I don't see how it's possible for them to know for sure about any cataclysm centuries in advance. Also, it's prophesized that the coming end of times is man-made, which also implies through wise course of action that it can be avoided. I firmly believe nothing in this world is fate. That's a self-defeating way to live.
> 
> I'll also add that I've been hearing about the end of the world for decades now. First it was said to be in the 1970s, then the late 1980s, then 1994, then 2000, and now 2012. Somehow the message has lost its impact on me. My guess is on December 22, 2012, we'll all be alive and well, save those passing from natural causes before then, and the world will be pretty much the same, even hopefully a little better than it is today.



It has been pointed out not more than a few billion times that the Mayan Calendar, like ours is cyclical. 2012 does not mark the end of that calendar anymore than December marks the end of ours.

There is at least one other End of world prediction for the same year.


----------



## Mike Painter (Sep 3, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> 2. The U.S. is in the deepest depression since the Great Depression.



I keep seeing this but it is not true. The early 1970's saw essentially the same problems with the same unemployment rates as today.
The difference is that they lasted longer.
At 69 I'm old enough but don't remember that time as particularly bad and none of my friends do either.

And while "the Great Depression" is associated with the 1930's history shows that there have been far worse ones in our past.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 3, 2009)

Mike Painter said:


> It has been pointed out not more than a few billion times that the Mayan Calendar, like ours is cyclical. 2012 does not mark the end of that calendar anymore than December marks the end of ours.
> 
> There is at least one other End of world prediction for the same year.


The world will not end in 2012. 1 Thessalonians 4:7 says that there will be people alive on the Earth when Jesus returns to the Earth. 

However, Jesus said, "For then shall be great tribulation, such as was not since the beginning of the world to this time, no, nor ever shall be." Matthew 24:21 and "there shall be famines, and pestilences, and earthquakes, in divers places." Matthew 24:7 

There are many signs and a few men of God that say that the Great Tribulation will begin soon, which will last 3 1/2 years until Jesus comes back. I personally believe that this Great Tribulation will begin in 2012.
Noah preached about the coming flood for 120 years and only 7 people believed him.

Jesus answered and said unto them, When it is evening, ye say, It will be fair weather: for the sky is red. And in the morning, It will be foul weather today: for the sky is red and lowring. O ye hypocrites, ye can discern the face of the sky; but can ye not discern the signs of the times? Matthew 16:3-4


----------



## John_Galt (Sep 3, 2009)

You know what my question is? What if the Mayans never actually predicted the end of the world? What if, instead, their leaders just woke up and decided to stop calculating future dates on the calendar because they were like, 

"Hey, we've got a calendar that is extraordinarily accurate for the next 2000+ years, what's the point of continuing? Hey, you mathematicians, get to work on the roads system!"

I think that's a pretty likely possibility...


----------



## jtr1962 (Sep 3, 2009)

Mike Painter said:


> I keep seeing this but it is not true. The early 1970's saw essentially the same problems with the same unemployment rates as today.
> The difference is that they lasted longer.
> At 69 I'm old enough but don't remember that time as particularly bad and none of my friends do either.
> 
> And while "the Great Depression" is associated with the 1930's history shows that there have been far worse ones in our past.


I tend to agree here. While we're no doubt in a deep recession, the conditions aren't even close to those which existed in the 1930s. We don't have unemployment rates of 25%, we don't have "Hoovervilles", and we certainly don't have large numbers of people practically starving to death. Not to mention I've yet to see anyone selling apples on a street corner. 

Sure, conditions are bad, but no worse than I remember in the 1970s, or even the mid to late 1980s when I graduated college but couldn't find work for over 2 years. And the work I did eventually find paid something like $3 an hour. Then a year after that I found something for $7 an hour. It seemed like finding the proverbial pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.

A real depression is when large numbers of people lack money even for basics like housing or food, not when they just don't have disposible income to spend on "wants", as is mostly the case now.

That being said, some of the underlying conditions are a bit scary in the long term. The national debt will undoubtedly come back to bite us in the behind unless we get serious and either raise taxes or reduce spending. The infrastructure is badly decayed. Without a decent infrastructure, the economy just can't function. Medical costs are spiraling out of control, largely due to increased obesity, poor diet, lack of exercise, and higher cancer rates from pollution. The schools in the US are fairing badly compared to the rest of the world. We're failing to produce the scientists, engineers, and doctors needed to keep us competitive by failing to pay those in such fields a decent enough salary to make going to school worthwhile. We're sorely in need of tort reform. The list goes on. Nevertheless, these are all problems created by man, and as such they can be solved by man.

Honestly, I don't think there will be a doomsday scenario, or a great tribulation. I'm not exactly optimistic about the future, either. I see things maybe getting a little worse for a time, then people finally saying they've had enough, and deciding to do something about it. And history usually shows that to be the case. Each crisis only makes us improve things afterward. The Great Depression spawned many public works projects, quite a few of which are benefitting us even today. And laws were put in place to keep it from ever happening again. The laws were gutted over the last decade by special interests, but it looks like the near-disaster we averted caused us to learn our lesson. We hopefully won't repeat that mistake in the future now that we have clear evidence of what happens without oversight. Like I said earlier, I feel we'll wake up on December 22, 2012 and everything will be just fine. And the same thing 5 years later, even 50 years later. Never a good idea to believe any prophecies. If you believe too strongly, they have a way of becoming self-fulfilling.


----------



## jtr1962 (Sep 3, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> You know what my question is? What if the Mayans never actually predicted the end of the world? What if, instead, their leaders just woke up and decided to stop calculating future dates on the calendar because they were like,
> 
> "Hey, we've got a calendar that is extraordinarily accurate for the next 2000+ years, what's the point of continuing? Hey, you mathematicians, get to work on the roads system!"
> 
> I think that's a pretty likely possibility...


This is similar to what I'm thinking except maybe they decided not to continue because of unforeseen errors. The Mayans didn't have computers or even calculators. Everything was done by hand. Perhaps 2012 was right at the limits of what they were able to calculate at the time. Even today, there are limits as to how far in advance we can calculate our calender. The Earth's rotation is slowing at an irregular rate. There are nutations in the Earth's orbit. The solar wind is pushing us away from the sun in a very gradual but irregular manner. Passing stars can perturb the planetary orbits. While we might be able to make a calender for the next billion years, with all these unknowns it's likely to be way off. Maybe the Mayans reached the same conclusion when they made their calender. And IIRC the Mayan civilization was suffering a low, slow decay from within. Deforestation was causing major problems. There were insect and bacterial plagues. Perhaps they stopped at 2012 because they just couldn't imagine their civilization continuing beyond that.


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 3, 2009)

jtr1962 said:


> Passing stars can perturb the planetary orbits.



Passing stars?

:thinking:

Crenshaw


----------



## Wattnot (Sep 3, 2009)

That Legion movie looks interesting. It's like Dogma meets Terminator!

And as for 2012, LOL! I love when these doomsday dates come and go and all of these predictors and fanatics end up looking like the idiots they really are! January 2013, let the backpeddling begin! Actually, the don't usually backpeddle. They just slither away in embarassment.


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 3, 2009)

Did anyone see The Forbin Project?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 4, 2009)

ypsifly said:


> _Threads _came out when I was ten and it really freaked me out. No other Doomsday movie comes close to portraying the horror of surviving a nuclear IMHO. It is a British made for TV flick. The American made for TV counterpart, _The Day After_, is like an after school special compared to _Threads_.



I picked a copy of _The Day After_ out of the bargain bin at WalMart last month.

As I recall it freaked a lot of people out back than.

Then _Threads_ came out!

I was a teenager at the time and it made me sick to my stomach for a month.


----------



## John_Galt (Sep 4, 2009)

I recently read the book "Warday". It was about the aftereffects of a limited nuclear exchange between the US and Russia (limited because the Russians launched enough nukes to negate any EMP shielding undertaken by the military.) 

It was written from the point of view of two authors who decided to travel around what remained of the country, to write a book on what the Rest of America is like. As it happens, California was nearly unaffected by the war, and is now the utopia of the States. all Allied countries had signed secret treaties with each other to take over all US missile bases, and prevent the second wave of missiles from being launched. The UK now controls, and rations all healthcare in the States, denying even painkillers to anyone who has recieved a "life-dose" of 1000rems. Japan is the worlds leading supplier of anything electronic, and keeps prices high enough (in gold dollars, supplied by the Fed, and ) to bleed America dry of credit, and revert us to an agricultural based economy.

Interesting book. Scary viewpoints, and makes you think about the system of politics after a nuclear exchange.

**EDIT** There was a really good line in it. To paraphrase... "Noone really paid attention to all the little bureaucrats, snugged up in their little bomb shelters. And even fewer paid attention to what they were saying; everyone was just trying to get out of the high rad area's, and find their friends and family. But the bureaucrats cared, and talk they did, until they had created a new series of laws, that were suddenly sprung upon the people, upon their emergence... And not just the American Bureaucrats, leaders from all the other remaining Allied nations; Japan, the UK, France, West Germany...."


----------



## dudemar (Sep 6, 2009)

As a kid (when I was 12-19 yrs old) I used to believe in all of those doomsday prophecies, but now they are all blah. There's no point in worrying when or how the world will end.

Perhaps one of the few viable ways the world will end is when the sun will turn into a red giant. But that won't happen for a few billion years from now. Seeing how we've barely made it out to 200,000 years (or if you want to go with what a lot of christians believe, 6,000 years), we'll probably do ourselves in by then... but that's another discussion for another time, lol.

There is one doomsday scenario that's already happening, yet it's preventable:

Overpopulation.

Humans went from 6 billion to close to 7 billion in a mere decade. The population is expected to reach 9 billion by 2040. There are over a billion folks starving to death (that number will obviously grow), yet we have enough food to feed 6 billion people. In fact, we have enough food to feed 12 billion people. So why aren't we doing it? Read on: http://www2.ohchr.org/english/bodies/hrcouncil/docs/7session/A-HRC-7-5.doc

So we humans need to get our $#!7 straight or we are essentially f***ed... both literally and fundamentally. We seriously need to stop procreating for a moment and start thinking about the consequences.

As it stands we don't know when our own lives will be taken, much less on a massive scale. The best we can do is live life to the fullest, and enjoy each day as if it were the last.

I puke, the end.


----------



## qip (Sep 7, 2009)

i was watching this show "apocolypse" on history channel , about end of world scenarios and bible revelations , showing stuff on gamma ray blasts in universe could end earth ,super volcanos,asteroids etc...then this commercial comes on for signing up for a lottery ticket to be saved and be part of the human future

 here it is lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGtWxUZ-z-M

p.s ...duh..yes i know


----------



## usair (Sep 9, 2009)

Terminator 1 / 1984

Nuke B4 the movie begin!


Arnold back in 2009

CA budget. nuked 4 good


----------



## usair (Sep 9, 2009)

Terminator 1 / 1984

Nuke B4 the movie begin!


Arnold. back in 2009

CA budget. nuked 4 good


----------



## usair (Sep 9, 2009)

H1N1 ... no people screaming while a dinosaur is trying to step on them 

reality 0 movie 1 today score


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 9, 2009)

qip said:


> i was watching this show "apocolypse" on history channel , about end of world scenarios and bible revelations , showing stuff on gamma ray blasts in universe could end earth ,super volcanos,asteroids etc...then this commercial comes on for signing up for a lottery ticket to be saved and be part of the human future
> 
> here it is lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGtWxUZ-z-M
> 
> p.s ...duh..yes i know



I say shame on Sony for creating a commercial for their 2012 move like this. Imagine some young kid coming across this. I do assume everyone knows that IHC thing is from Sony. It would probably freak some young kids out. Actually I saw some adults freaking on this until they were told about the Sony gig.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 9, 2009)

qip said:


> i was watching this show "apocolypse" on history channel , about end of world scenarios and bible revelations , showing stuff on gamma ray blasts in universe could end earth ,super volcanos,asteroids etc...then this commercial comes on for signing up for a lottery ticket to be saved and be part of the human future
> 
> here it is lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGtWxUZ-z-M
> 
> p.s ...duh..yes i know


 
There was a lottery to be saved in the movie "Deep Impact" and a black president. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLgSKv2P-ow


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, all these apocalypse movies are great fun to watch. "A Boy And His Dog" is a fun family movie. "On The Beach" is an oldie but goodie. "The Day The Earth Caught Fire" is enjoyable.

Looking forward to Legion. Ordering extra champaign to celebrate 2012.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 10, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Yeah, all these apocalypse movies are great fun to watch. "A Boy And His Dog" is a fun family movie. "On The Beach" is an oldie but goodie. "The Day The Earth Caught Fire" is enjoyable.
> 
> Looking forward to Legion. Ordering extra champaign to celebrate 2012.


 Don't forget the martial law movies.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-onV84Uyx2I


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 10, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> Don't forget the martial law movies.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-onV84Uyx2I



That's just a run of the mill individual freedoms abuse saga. Not remotely on the scale of the much more enjoyable doomsday/apocalypse/end of the world movies.


----------



## get-lit (Sep 10, 2009)

jtr1962 said:


> Perhaps they stopped at 2012 because they just couldn't imagine their civilization continuing beyond that.


 
Agreed. Shouldn't it be realized that if they were to spend all that time and effort making such an accurate calendar that they would at least take the last minute to write down the last final biggest moment??? Or on that last day of writing, did their hands just get a little tired to fill in a comment or two about that last day which would end the world? Personally, I don't give much credit to the Mayans as any form of advanced civilization. Anyone see the movie Apocalyptico? Ya sure, like I'll base such a belief on anything they wrote anyway.


----------



## get-lit (Sep 10, 2009)

jtr1962 said:


> First it was said to be in the 1970s, then the late 1980s, then 1994, then 2000, and now 2012. Somehow the message has lost its impact on me.


 
Me too. The first big one for me was when I was a very little kid and the big neighbor boy and his family told me about the end of the world. I told them they were all crazy and sure enough the day came and passed. Again. Again. And again.

It says a lot about the people with such tendencies to think like that. Sure glad I'm not one of them.


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 10, 2009)

Actually the official Mayan council of Elders has not said anything in over 500 years to the outside world. That is until a couple months ago. And they did not say the Earth was going to come to an end in 2012. However they did say that anytime between right now and about 2015 there could be some major changes taking place. The idea of these changes is based on knowledge passed down from each generation of Elders regarding changes that have regularly occurred in the past. There is a 13,000 year cycle and a 26,000 year cycle that often brings major changes. We are supposedly now at the very end of a 26,000 year cycle. I don't think anyone can say with certainty what if any changes may happen. Some say a pole shift will occur. Others think it will be merely a shift in consciousness. Some say we'll have 30 hours of darkness (woo hoo! - after this all flashaholics will be looked upon as gods  ) and during the darkness people will experience a sort of insanity during which time it will be best to sit and meditate on your flashlight.  The scientists however say nothing is going to happen. That is at least nothing like a pole shift - well at least it's unlikely for about another 30 million years. So who knows :shrug:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 10, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> So who knows :shrug:



I happen to know for a fact that the moon is going to crash into Australia.


----------



## John_Galt (Sep 12, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I happen to know for a fact that the moon is going to crash into Australia.


Well. that means I'm pretty well set up to survive. I'm on the other side of the planet.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 12, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Well. that means I'm pretty well set up to survive. I'm on the other side of the planet.



Good for you. I'm sure there will be no domino effect fallout from such an event. Just make sure to wear your :tinfoil:


----------



## John_Galt (Sep 13, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Good for you. I'm sure there will be no domino effect fallout from such an event. Just make sure to wear your :tinfoil:




I don't know, I think that tinfoil helmet would hurt during a (just as probable follow up to the meteor) huge solar wind event, that acts as EMP. What's that called again?

But if you send me your head dimensions, I'm sure I could produce a stylish Fedora tin foil helmet.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 13, 2009)

Sounds good. 22 1/2 "


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 18, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> 7. In California, many "non-violent" prisoners are about to be released. Great, just what I need. To be blacked out, evacuated, and robbed while all my valuables are in my car while I'm sleeping at an evacuation shelter and my house looted for what I couldn't take while I'm gone.



Forgot to add that the law abiding citizens won't be able to get ammo without being treated like a criminal, if at all. Look up AB 962 (De Leon). It's a bill that may pass and will outlaw all internet and mail orders of ammunition in California. It requires all ammo purchases to be made face to face. It requires a fingerprint and to show your driver's liscense to buy bullets. It requires a liscense for handgun ammunition vendors. It requires the vendor to keep a record of how many bullets you purchased. It requires a background check be done on any employee who handles/sells the ammunition during any time in their employment, and they have to pass it to handle ammo. It states that after July 1, 2010, no person can sell or transfer more than 50 rounds of ammo a month unless they are registered as a handgun ammunition vendor. Violating any of these rules is a misdemeanor. 

Okay, so the state of California wants to require all companies selling ammunition to purchase a new liscense while they are struggling during a reccesion. For all we know, the cost may be enough to keep them from staying in that business. On top of that, all of their employees will have to pass a background check at the owner's expense. The owner selling ammo will have to keep a record of your personal information from your driver's liscense, a fingerprint, and what type of ammo you purchased, as well as how many bullets you purchased. If I go to a shooting range with a friend and use more than 50 of his rounds, I'm guilty of a misdemeanor and probably won't be allowed to purchase the ammo in the future. The bill effectively outlaws buying rounds from out of state by mail or internet order. What about the store owner? Wouldn't that restrict them from restocking their supply of ammo to sell if they purchase it from a supplier out of state? California has a ban on lead ammo, so currently some stores get it to sell from out of state. If they can't get it, older weapons that only have lead shells made for them will no longer be able to be reloaded. This is a bad bill and is unconstitutional, violating the Commerce Clause. Only the federal government has the power to regulate interstate commerce, not the state.

Our state is cutting off our water supply, killing our food crops (they need water), is letting criminals go free, and now wants to disarm the law abiding citizens. Does anyone else see a massacre coming to California next year or is it just me? Or at least a doomsday movie about what could happen? I'd prefer a movie rather than living through it.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 18, 2009)

HOF, I don't know if reading that makes me mad or sad. Honestly, I would be surprised if a bill that extreme passes. In any case, I'm glad I don't live there.


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 20, 2009)

Something to think about in the event of any major disaster that may enact martial law.

The gov. may try to LEGALLY seize your weapons. I for one didnt ever hear about any of that from Katrina but looks like they tried to keep it pretty hush hush.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 22, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Something to think about in the event of any major disaster that may enact martial law.
> 
> The gov. may try to LEGALLY seize your weapons. I for one didnt ever hear about any of that from Katrina but looks like they tried to keep it pretty hush hush.


 
That was a test run. 
You won't hear much about things like this in the media but you will hear plenty about celeberties.


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 22, 2009)

Yea people arent worried about the important stuff. Just who Brittany Spears is dating and worrying about a "pop idol" dying. Dont worry about your rights people, the government is here to help you :tinfoil:


----------



## saabgoblin (Sep 22, 2009)

Increase in doomsday movies correlated to the New Millennium?


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 22, 2009)

I dont know about "doomsday" but I do believe a second civil war is inevitable at the rate we are going

If you live is Massachusets you REALLY need to watch this, if you dont, you should probably watch it anyways because it will probably spread to the rest of the country.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 22, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> I dont know about "doomsday" but I do believe a second civil war is inevitable at the rate we are going
> 
> If you live is Massachusets you REALLY need to watch this, if you dont, you should probably watch it anyways because it will probably spread to the rest of the country.


 
Fighting each other is not the solution and I hope it will be avoided.


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 23, 2009)

I really do hope it will be avoided too but sometimes it is a necessary evil. I dont know how anybody could consciously let a bill pass that would enable all of that mayhem.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 23, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> I dont know about "doomsday" but I do believe a second civil war is inevitable at the rate we are going
> 
> If you live is Massachusets you REALLY need to watch this, if you dont, you should probably watch it anyways because it will probably spread to the rest of the country.


Because only a small (but growing) percentage of the population watches Fox News, or pays any attention to Nanny-State actions that are being passed. They don't realize how limited their news access sources really is. I have asked a dozen people I know in MA if they knew about this, and none of them did. None of them watch Fox News either. They think John Kerry is a good U.S. Senator.


----------



## TJx (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's a good doomsday movie, long but good:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw


----------



## Mike Painter (Sep 24, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> "A Boy And His Dog" is a fun family movie.



*HA!*

I rented it to watch with my girlfriend and her mom. They are animal lovers.
I'd read the (much, much better) short story and knew how it ended.
Towards the end I was being threatened with death and dismemberment. They were so upset that they didn't notice the smug smile on my face.
When it was over they loved the ending.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 24, 2009)

Mike Painter said:


> *HA!*



Man, I've been here to long. 
I took one look at that and said "*hard anodized*" :lolsign:


----------



## rutherdbrown (Sep 26, 2009)

That's actually true. Most of my friends have started watching such movies and reading books. And they scare people by informing them. I dont know about doomsday will come or not but i am really enjoying the scene here...


----------



## Mike Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Because only a small (but growing) percentage of the population watches Fox News, or pays any attention to Nanny-State actions that are being passed. They don't realize how limited their news access sources really is. I have asked a dozen people I know in MA if they knew about this, and none of them did. None of them watch Fox News either. They think John Kerry is a good U.S. Senator.



As with any such "News", especially from Fox it can be hard to find the truth.

If you actually read what the new section replaces you find that the replacement does a couple things.
1. It *LIMITS* what can be done and explains under what conditions it can happen.
The old section allowed the governer to do anything he or she thought was needed.


> CHAPTER 17. DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC HEALTH
> 
> Chapter 17: Section 2A. Powers of commissioner upon declaration of emergency
> 
> ...



I wish fewer people did watch Fox "News" or at least compare it withy what the rest of the world says.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 26, 2009)

Mike Painter said:


> As with any such "News", especially from Fox it can be hard to find the truth.
> 
> I wish fewer people did watch Fox "News" or at least compare it withy what the rest of the world says.



I used to watch other news channels to get a balanced perspective until they started calling me a racist, calling people who protest huge government spending "astroturf", and labeling people like me who care about the future of my country as rightwing, gun toting, extremist terrorists who need to be controlled. If you think that the left wing nuts in the news media offer a balanced perspective, consider the fact that NBC is owned by General Electric who has the contracts in place for the upcoming smart grid and will have influence on the cap and trade legislation. They're the last place I'm going to look for the truth. If I have the sudden urge to see propaganda instead of news that tells the truth, maybe then I'll turn back to NBC. Until then, I'll watch Fox News and seek out the truth on the internet. I know the truth when I hear it, and if I can't find it from the main stream media, I'll seek it out through other sources like the internet, newspapers, and through people I trust.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 26, 2009)

Mike Painter said:


> As with any such "News", especially from Fox it can be hard to find the truth.


More accurately, starting with Fox you will find out about issues that are otherwise being hidden or not covered. 

A number of reliable polls have established that mainstream news (ABC/NBC/CBS/CNN/PBS/MTV/BBC/most newspapers/Time/Newsweek/etc.) staff are self-avowed liberals, and don't see their own liberal bias in their presentations. This conflicts with the fact that only 20-25% of Americans consider themselves to be a liberal. 

You would never have found the source of the August/September public "tea" protests, or understand the depth and intensity of their feelings without Fox News. You would have been totally surprised to hear the correlating oppositional poll numbers to the health care insurance debate.



Mike Painter said:


> If you actually read what the new section replaces you find that the replacement does a couple things.
> 1. It *LIMITS* what can be done and explains under what conditions it can happen.
> The old section allowed the governer to do anything he or she thought was needed.



Interesting to note the changes occurred after the news clip gsxrac listed above was aired on Fox. Coincidence? Was it previously publicized in the mainstream?



Mike Painter said:


> I wish fewer people did watch Fox "News" or at least compare it with what the rest of the world says.


Oh so there is a spurious Fox News presentation, and then the "truth" of what the rest of the world says? You do realize the difference between the hard news segments on Fox, and the opinionated commentary shows (Beck, Hannity, mostly O'Reilly), right?

I wonder where the undercover videos were presented that exposed Acorn, leading to abrupt massive governmental abandonment?

Please don't assume because some of us watch some portions of Fox News that we are gulping it down mindlessly. While there were plenty of news outlets constantly going after the smallest details of the previous administration, don't you think it is crucial to always have an aggressive and adversarial watchdog relationship from the Constitutionally protected Press? 

It is even more important when you have any one group with the majority of power. With rare, filibuster-proof Senatorial control, critical outlets like Fox should be praised, not pilloried. It is the final, last line of defense of a free people. I am not saying that Fox News is perfect. I agree that it leans right slightly with hard news segments, and overtly with opinion shows. There is a segment of the population that it is representing, reflected in its ratings. Giving voices to diverse groups in a representational democracy is the foundation of freedom.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 26, 2009)

You need to look beyond the "mainstream news (ABC/NBC/CBS/CNN/PBS/MTV/BBC/most newspapers/Time/Newsweek/etc.)" to get the true news.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 26, 2009)

If you want me to watch other news stations other than Fox to find the truth, show me one other station that showed the Acorn scandal when it broke instead of avoiding the story until Congress cut off their funding about a week later. If you can't do that, then show me one news station that didn't side with Acorn after they were exposed by two watchdog citizens in their twenties. Come on, two young private citizens caught Acorn employees in five branches across the country trying to help fund prostitution, import illegal immigrant underage girls for the sex trade, give advice for tax evasion, using tax payer money to set up a whore house, and using the profits from the whore house to fund a political campaign to run for Congress. The San Diego video showed a man with the connections who was willing to smuggle the girls across the border. The San Bernadino video had a confession for premeditated murder by an Acorn employee. The entire media was given a story on a silver platter that would have made anyone's career and they all ignored it, except Fox news. If the media can't tell us the truth when the story of the decade breaks, then we're going to be in real trouble when a real disaster hits and all they think about is putting their own spin on the story instead of reporting the facts.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 27, 2009)

From a thread about doomsday movies to a discussion about Fox News and it's lack of creditability.Only on CPF!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 27, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> From a thread about doomsday movies to a discussion about Fox News and it's lack of creditability.Only on CPF!



Slight correction...should have been: From a thread about doomsday movies to a discussion about Fox News and it's powerful credibility (& soaring ratings)...only on CPF!

Besides we needed a diversion from talking about the catastrophic end of the world which gets pretty depressing.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 27, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Slight correction...should have been: From a thread about doomsday movies to a discussion about Fox News and it's powerful credibility (& soaring ratings)...only on CPF!
> 
> Besides we needed a diversion from talking about the catastrophic end of the world which gets pretty depressing.


 
It won't be the end of the world but the end of the age. The King is coming to rule over the governments that have been decieved and manipulated by :devil: and will bring true peace to the Earth.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 27, 2009)

I think that if the news media is starting to cover up or ignore the real news to help their own agenda, that is a topic of discussion relating to doomsday scenarios. After all, if we aren't warned about disaster, we won't see it coming and more will die. Let's take a look at some of the stories that aren't being covered much that can result in disaster. Many of our rights are being taken away that we need to keep us safe. Massachusetts is trying to pass a law to force people to take swine flu vaccinations when they may be unsafe, as well as jail/quarantine people in their own homes against their will, and declare martial law during peace time which suspends our constitutional rights. The newest healthcare bill punishes people who don't have healthcare and don't want government healthcare with a nearly $2,000 a year fine. If they don't pay the fine, the I.R.S. hits them with a $25,000 fine and up to a year in jail and a misdemeanor on their record. The government tweaked the definition of a switchblade to include many fold up knives giving the police another excuse to arrest law abiding citizens who committed no crime. California is at it again trying to attack our gun rights by putting restrictions on ammunition and invading our privacy more by keeping a record of how many bullets we purchase and requiring employees handling ammo to get a background check. The federal government is buying up land for national preserves that can't be touched at an alarming rate. This is an abuse of eminent domain as it restricts the use of our natural resources when we need them the most. Crops can't be harvested there. Hunting isn't allowed. It can restrict water rights. Power lines for future infrastructure can't be on the land and neither can wind turbines. The land covers much of our coal and natural gas reserves. Most of the media is in bed with the government and seems to be fine with all of this. I'm not. These things will make a disaster worse and most watching the news will have no idea of the trouble coming. Some of this government intervention may actually cause a disaster by itself.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 27, 2009)

It`s boredom that makes us willing to spend our time listening to gloom and doom. An active mind would have little interest in it.

Thats why I spend all my time watching the History channel...and how the world will end....bored. They should rename the channel the Nonsense channel. Stimulating nonsense for the really bored.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 27, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> It won't be the end of the world but the end of the age. The King is coming to rule over the governments that have been decieved and manipulated by :devil: and will bring true peace to the Earth.



That assumes a person believes any of that, or that there is an objective basis for such interpretations of stories told from "telephone tag" memory of what was said originally by "The Man" to be written down at an even later time, thereafter sifted through by a small group subsequently deciding which stories seemed to be the most popular for selection into a working guide, then more revisions and selections into various printed versions, that over thousands of years underwent many more revisions and reinterpretations that somehow seems to make sense to take literally today. 

Let's see...what was this topic about again?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 27, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Let's see...what was this topic about again?



Well, we started out with discussing doomsday movies and we ended up with a reason why Lux Luthor may be going to hell after the real thing takes place. I hope I'm wrong about that.


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha heres another video from... you guessed it, Fox news talking about Survivalist's. That is something I doubt I would EVER see on any other mainstream news networks unless it was after some catastrophic event.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 27, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Well, we started out with discussing doomsday movies and we ended up with a reason why Lux Luthor may be going to hell after the real thing takes place. *I hope I'm wrong about that.*



 You are. Hell is a story the nuns made up to keep us in line at the Catholic schools. They backed it up with rulers on the knuckles.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad to see someone in the news media giving suggestions on what to do when something bad happens. Most stations just try to constantly scare the heck out of you to keep you watching in your now wet seat. I still prefer to look at it from a different angle. If you don't want people to think you're crazy for preparing, use your preparations in a hobby or a sport. Camping and backpacking use the same supplies as preparing for disasters as well as give you the skills you need to survive the disasters. If you don't know how to live without electricity, you'll be in trouble if you don't get used to it first. Get your family used to it as well by relaxing in the great outdoors. If you don't know how to work a gas stove or have never used matches, you may burn your house down during a disaster. Learn how to use a manual can opener on a swiss army knife. Learn how to use a knife without cutting yourself. Take classes in CPR and first aid and safety. Practice target shooting or hunting. If you need a gun to get food or for protection, you won't be able to afford novice mistakes. Learn self defense. During Katrina, the police took away guns from law abiding citizens. If that happens again, how then will you have to protect your family? Much of what you need for any disaster is the knowledge of how to survive and the mindset to stay calm. Freaking out during a disaster will only make it worse.

Personally, I try to be prepared for disaster (as best as I can in an apartment). I probably have enough non perishable food and water to make it through at least a week. I have enough flashlights and batteries for my block to make it through a month. I have CPR training. I know how to use a gun, though I don't own one. I am a third degree black belt. I have been hiking and backpacking for over 10 years and have plenty of gear to survive in the wilderness as well as at home. I always carry a flashlight and multitool everywhere I go. Those that laugh at how prepared I am are usually the ones that come for help when something bad happens.


----------



## Jay R (Sep 28, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Take classes in CPR


 


I just want to point out that CPR would be fairly useless in a ‘doomsday’ situation. You give CPR to someone who’s heart has stopped. It is designed to keep a flow of oxygenated blood going to the brain while you wait for a defibrillator to arrive to re-start the heart. Without access to 999 ( sorry 911 over there ) and the arrival of an ambulance which, as it’s the end of the world I’m assuming won’t turn up, there’s not a lot of point in giving it.

There are a few exceptions, people who’s heart is still beating but they aren’t breathing but that sort of situation is extremely rare and almost always requires an ambulance/medical team anyway.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 28, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Let's see...what was this topic about again?


 
Who is running Hollywood and why are they making so many Doomsday movies.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 28, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Haha heres another video from... you guessed it, Fox news talking about Survivalist's. That is something I doubt I would EVER see on any other mainstream news networks unless it was after some catastrophic event.


 
I think most of us here are smart enough to carry flashlights but I personally do not carry a screwdriver. 
I doubt you will see anything like that on CNN. :sick2:

I bet the guy talking about survival in that video has gone beyond mainstream news networks.


----------



## knestle (Sep 28, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> The world will not end in 2012. 1 Thessalonians 4:7 says that there will be people alive on the Earth when Jesus returns to the Earth.
> 
> However, Jesus said, "For then shall be great tribulation, such as was not since the beginning of the world to this time, no, nor ever shall be." Matthew 24:21 and "there shall be famines, and pestilences, and earthquakes, in divers places." Matthew 24:7
> 
> ...



and Papa Bear said: "Who ate my porridge?"

and Chicken Little said: "The sky is falling! The sky is falling!"

and Tweedy Pie said: "I thought I saw a puddy tat!"


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 28, 2009)

knestle said:


> and Papa Bear said: "Who ate my porridge?"
> 
> and Chicken Little said: "The sky is falling! The sky is falling!"
> 
> and Tweedy Pie said: "I thought I saw a puddy tat!"


 
I think you need to get your counselling elsewhere.


----------



## bhds (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe because doomsday movies are fun to watch and make money??????:ironic:


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 28, 2009)

bhds said:


> Maybe because doomsday movies are fun to watch and make money??????:ironic:


 
Don't know much about Hollywood do you? Sure they make a lot of money but they don't do it to entertain you.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 28, 2009)

Hollywood and the occult.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILoZQS1OW3U


----------



## bhds (Sep 28, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> Don't know much about Hollywood do you? Sure they make a lot of money but they don't do it to entertain you.


 And............????


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 28, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> Hollywood and the occult.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILoZQS1OW3U



With respect, that is the stupidest video I have ever seen on YouTube. I can't believe anyone would be able to watch more than 60 seconds of it. I'm sure it must end with Captain Spaulding making fun of you for wasting the time watching all of it, but I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 29, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> With respect, that is the stupidest video I have ever seen on YouTube. I can't believe anyone would be able to watch more than 60 seconds of it. I'm sure it must end with Captain Spaulding making fun of you for wasting the time watching all of it, but I couldn't be bothered.


 
I didn't think you would. Fact is, Hollywood is full of occultism and they don't care about entertaining. Hopefully, sometime in your lifetime you will know why they made all these movies but it will take some effort.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 29, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> I didn't think you would. Fact is, Hollywood is full of occultism and they don't care about entertaining. Hopefully, sometime in your lifetime you will know why they made all these movies but it will take some effort.



Tigers, and Lions, and Bears....Oh My. :tinfoil:


----------



## bhds (Sep 29, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Tigers, and Lions, and Bears....Oh My. :tinfoil:


  woo-woo!!!:tinfoil:

Actually, I believe its "Lions and tigers and bears! Oh, my!"


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 30, 2009)

bhds said:


> woo-woo!!!:tinfoil:
> 
> Actually, I believe its "Lions and tigers and bears! Oh, my!"



Yeah, but I'm more afraid of tigers than lions, so I changed it with my poetic license.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 30, 2009)

Whether or not the government will take over, aliens will attack, Nuclear war happens, meteors hit the earth, or my Lincoln Continental Mark IV pollutes so much that all the ice caps melt. I believe that around 2012 SHF will still happen. Why? Well look at that stupid Y2K panic, it would only take even the stupidest person 5 seconds to figure out that is didn’t make sense, but look how bonkers people went “stock piling and stuff” all because they though their computer wouldn’t work. Now look at 2012, your computer isn‘t supposed to work “You Will Die!”. It is getting 50x more publicity with a foundation that normal people will only find more bad news if they Google it. I think the biggest disaster that will happen around 2012 is a crash in the infrastructure. People aren’t going to show up for work, buy merchandise they don’t need to survive. People will panic all for nothing and that panicking “even if it only affects 15% of the population” can spell disastrous results for the rest of use.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 30, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Whether or not the government will take over, aliens will attack, Nuclear war happens, meteors hit the earth, or my Lincoln Continental Mark IV pollutes so much that all the ice caps melt. I believe that around 2012 SHF will still happen. Why? Well look at that stupid Y2K panic, it would only take even the stupidest person 5 seconds to figure out that is didn’t make sense, but look how bonkers people went “stock piling and stuff” all because they though their computer wouldn’t work. Now look at 2012, your computer isn‘t supposed to work “You Will Die!”. It is getting 50x more publicity with a foundation that normal people will only find more bad news if they Google it. I think the biggest disaster that will happen around 2012 is a crash in the infrastructure. People aren’t going to show up for work, buy merchandise they don’t need to survive. People will panic all for nothing and that panicking “even if it only affects 15% of the population” can spell disastrous results for the rest of use.


 
Although the Y2K rumors did not occur there was a networking of many computers. I do not think the world will end in 2012 but anyone watching world events knows trouble is coming.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 30, 2009)

Trouble is always coming. More so if you look for it. 

Anyone watching Attilla The Hun's army approaching knew trouble was coming. Watching Idi Amin's troops coming in Uganda, the people knew trouble was coming. Anyone watching Napoleon or Hitler's armies approaching knew trouble was coming.

Rain is also always coming. Sunshine is always coming. Happiness and joy are always coming. Waves, birds, babies, horses are always coming.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 30, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Trouble is always coming. More so if you look for it.
> 
> Anyone watching Attilla The Hun's army approaching knew trouble was coming. Watching Idi Amin's troops coming in Uganda, the people knew trouble was coming. Anyone watching Napoleon or Hitler's armies approaching knew trouble was coming.
> 
> Rain is also always coming. Sunshine is always coming. Happiness and joy are always coming. Waves, birds, babies, horses are always coming.


 
The stork that hides his head in a hole does not see anything coming.

A prudent man foreseeth the evil, and hideth himself: but the simple pass on, and are punished. Proverbs 22:3


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 30, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> The stork that hides his head in a hole does not see anything coming.
> 
> A prudent man foreseeth the evil, and hideth himself: but the simple pass on, and are punished. Proverbs 22:3



I think you mean the ostrich that hides its head. :duh2: Storks "bring babies."

At least we got you moving from the Book of Revelations to Proverbs.


----------



## thelightdude (Sep 30, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I think you mean the ostrich that hides its head. :duh2: Storks "bring babies."
> 
> At least we got you moving from the Book of Revelations to Proverbs.



So it is written, so it shall be done -

Cecil B. DeMille


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 30, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> I do not think the world will end in 2012 but anyone watching world events knows trouble is coming.


 
+1

The world may not end exactly 2012, but regardless if 2012 spells disaster or not “even if it was not any more recognizable from every year before it” It’s been a long time now since any world wide “problem” came up and I think were behind scheduleoo:. War in the middle east, starving people all over the world, hurricanes, earthquakes and uprisings. All of these things are the very nature of earth they have always happened and will always happen to the end. However it has been a while since a world war, or things to that nature have happened and the world is unstable enough to just fall off the edge. The end of the World? No, I don’t think so, that’s what the people living through WWI thought and life went on, but it’s been a long time since then, and like I said were overdue……



1,000 Post! Finally. 
And 1.70 post per day.


----------



## bhds (Oct 1, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> ...... :duh2: Storks "bring babies."
> 
> :huh:


----------



## Jay R (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm looking at post 101 by LightWalker and it say's he has 666 posts. A bit sinister for someone who is quoting the bible isn't it ?

Of course, as soon as he replies the number will change but it's there now.

Quite funny that the room, sorry, thread post number is 101. Very Orwellian. Linked with the 666 post..... i don't know what to say.


----------



## saabgoblin (Oct 1, 2009)

Jay R said:


> I'm looking at post 101 by LightWalker and it say's he has 666 posts. A bit sinister for someone who is quoting the bible isn't it ?
> 
> Of course, as soon as he replies the number will change but it's there now.
> 
> Quite funny that the room, sorry, thread post number is 101. Very Orwellian. Linked with the 666 post..... i don't know what to say.


Ahhhhh, the thing that happens in Room 101, sublimely different for us all in your own personal doomsday scenario!:nana:


----------



## LightWalker (Oct 1, 2009)

Jay R said:


> I'm looking at post 101 by LightWalker and it say's he has 666 posts. A bit sinister for someone who is quoting the bible isn't it ?
> 
> Of course, as soon as he replies the number will change but it's there now.
> 
> Quite funny that the room, sorry, thread post number is 101. Very Orwellian. Linked with the 666 post..... i don't know what to say.


 
Many people here have had 666 post at one time including yourself.


----------



## sunspot (Oct 1, 2009)

A Boy and His Dog. A great story. When I saw it was made into a movie, I rushed out to see it. It was a truly awful movie. I'm sure the author was embarrassed (Harlan Ellison?). I think Don Johnson was in it.

Damnation Alley was also a great read that flopped as a movie.
Is post Apocalyptic movies included in this thread?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 1, 2009)

sunspot said:


> A Boy and His Dog. A great story. When I saw it was made into a movie, I rushed out to see it. It was a truly awful movie. I'm sure the author was embarrassed (Harlan Ellison?). I think Don Johnson was in it.
> 
> Damnation Alley was also a great read that flopped as a movie.
> Is post Apocalyptic movies included in this thread?



LOL, yeah it was Don Johnson! So funny.

I think we are lumping all the Doomsday, Apocalyptic, Post-Apoc, etc. 

Have to include Battlestar Galactica, although if I could have one final night with Tricia Helfer before being obliterated, that would be as close to Heaven as I could imagine.


----------



## Jay R (Oct 1, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> Many people here have had 666 post at one time including yourself.


 
Ahh, hang about on CPF for too long and everyone gets a little bit of the Devil in them.:devil:

In my case he makes me keep on buying torches.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 1, 2009)

ypsifly said:


> _Threads _came out when I was ten and it really freaked me out. No other Doomsday movie comes close to portraying the horror of surviving a nuclear IMHO. It is a British made for TV flick. The American made for TV counterpart, _The Day After_, is like an after school special compared to _Threads_.


 
Why can't I find this movie "Threads" on Netflix? They have everything, even "*The Car*"!


----------



## LightWalker (Oct 1, 2009)

Jay R said:


> Ahh, hang about on CPF for too long and everyone gets a little bit of the Devil in them.:devil:
> 
> In my case he makes me keep on buying torches.


 
The devil is under my feet.

Don't blame :devil: for your lack of control.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 2, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Why can't I find this movie "Threads" on Netflix? They have everything, even "*The Car*"!



As far as I know it was only UK Region 2 released. I bought mine for $17 delivered from Amazon.co.uk

Then you just need a region free DVD player, or another 'setup.'


----------



## LightWalker (Oct 2, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Why can't I find this movie "Threads" on Netflix? They have everything, even "*The Car*"!


 
Is this it? http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2023790698427111488#

It's on Youtube too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT96sgTwmvo


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 2, 2009)

LightWalker-I'm not sure if I should thank you for that link.I've only seen Threads once (back in the 80's) and as I recall once was too much.Pretty startling stuff back in those days.I may watch it again.Maybe by today's standards it may not be as bad as I remember.


----------



## LightWalker (Oct 2, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> LightWalker-I'm not sure if I should thank you for that link.I've only seen Threads once (back in the 80's) and as I recall once was too much.Pretty startling stuff back in those days.I may watch it again.Maybe by today's standards it may not be as bad as I remember.


 
I just watched parts of it tonight. I seen the Day After in the 80's also and it was very disturbing. Reality is that a city was destroyed by an atom bomb in the 20th century and the potential for it to happen in the 21st century is great.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Whether or not the government will take over, aliens will attack, Nuclear war happens, meteors hit the earth, or my Lincoln Continental Mark IV pollutes so much that all the ice caps melt. I believe that around 2012 SHF will still happen. Why? Well look at that stupid Y2K panic, it would only take even the stupidest person 5 seconds to figure out that is didn’t make sense, but look how bonkers people went “stock piling and stuff” all because they though their computer wouldn’t work.



It was based on fact, the early financial systems were on computers with limited binary coding... nobody knew exactly how the system clock ticking over to '00' would effect them, hence people made sure they had "cash" on hand and a few extra necessities being prudent isn't bonkers! :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 2, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> Is this it? http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2023790698427111488#
> 
> It's on Youtube too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT96sgTwmvo


 
Thanks for finding it, I’d rather rent it for free from Netflixs but, that’s not going to happen, so thanks:thumbsup:.


----------



## LightWalker (Oct 2, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Thanks for finding it, I’d rather rent it for free from Netflixs but, that’s not going to happen, so thanks:thumbsup:.


 
You're welcome.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 2, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Thanks for finding it, I’d rather rent it for free from Netflixs but, that’s not going to happen, so thanks:thumbsup:.



Nice thing about having the DVD though is you can have the wife and kids all sit around in the family tv room on Sunday evening munching a big bowl of buttered popcorn, enjoying it as a family.


----------



## LightWalker (Oct 2, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Nice thing about having the DVD though is you can have the wife and kids all sit around in the family tv room on Sunday evening munching a big bowl of buttered popcorn, enjoying it as a family.


 
It's not exactly an enjoyable movie but it is educational.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 2, 2009)

I just saw for the first time last night the 2012 trailer.............:shakehead



The 2 minutes of footage that I saw was so corny and ridiculous that I can't imagine anyone going to see it other, other than just going to a movie because it's part of their weekly routine. 

The small twin engine airplane scene racing against the cracking runway was just humerous. The flight physics of the plane weaving through the crumbling city right after that reminding me of the flying physics of Snow Speeders in the Empire Strikes Back, except worse. Actually it was closer to what you'd see in Transformers, not the movie but the original animation back in 1980. 

I can already tell it's going to be a $1 dvd rental before I ever see it. Perhaps I'm to critical but I just have trouble when they try to depict realistic happenings with fanciful cinematography / CGI. 

I found someone else to agree with me. 
http://www.movie-moron.com/?p=8336


----------



## TJx (Oct 2, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I just saw for the first time last night the 2012 trailer.............:shakehead
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad I clicked on the link in your post so I could see it was the same director from "The Day After Tomorrow" one of the worst movies I've seen, I think I'll skip it and save my money on this one.


----------



## bhds (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah, that 2012 trailer is pretty disappointing. I was really excited when the first hints of the movie came out. But then the trailer, the director............


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2009)

TJx said:


> I'm glad I clicked on the link in your post so I could see it was the same director from "The Day After Tomorrow" one of the worst movies I've seen, I think I'll skip it and save my money on this one.



Each to their own... but I thought "The Day After Tomorrow" was okay and have happily watched it again since, if you want ridiculous disaster movies check out Godzilla themed stuff


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Each to their own... but I thought "The Day After Tomorrow" was okay and have happily watched it again since, if you want ridiculous disaster movies check out Godzilla themed stuff



I could watch and enjoy parts of The Day After Tomorrow," and yet the horrible Godzilla movies are 'Oscar Winners' next to *Battlefield Earth*, starring John Revolting.


----------



## TJx (Oct 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Each to their own... but I thought "The Day After Tomorrow" was okay and have happily watched it again since, if you want ridiculous disaster movies check out Godzilla themed stuff



The part I couldn't get by is the liberal slant Hollywood has to inject into movies these days, i.e. the groveling to the 3rd world countries at the end of this, and the same BS in the movie "The Day The Earth Stood Still" 
Oh please Mr. Alien, doesn't destroy earth we'll be good little girls and boys from now on with our environment.
Now "Earthquake" was a disaster movie!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 4, 2009)

TJx said:


> The part I couldn't get by the liberal slant Hollywood has to inject into movies these days, i.e. the groveling to the 3rd world countries at the end of this, and the same BS in the movie "The Day The Earth Stood Still"
> Oh please Mr. Alien, doesn't destroy earth we'll be good little girls and boys from now on with our environment.
> Now "Earthquake" was a disaster movie!



I know what you mean. Remember at the end of the movie, The Day After Tomorrow, when one of the astronauts said, "I've never seen the air so clear." That show had one purpose. To scare people into doing something about global warming.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm training all the squirrels in my yard to protect me.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 5, 2009)

You need to test them out first to make sure they're battle ready. Try sending them after ACORN.


----------



## LightWalker (Oct 5, 2009)

That 2012 movie is just plain silly, I've seen cartoons more realistic. 

The movie The Day After [1983] is a movie about what it will be like if a nuke is detinated in a city.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1892923857465314983&hl=en#


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 6, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> You need to test them out first to make sure they're battle ready. Try sending them after ACORN.



I have outfitted them with undercover video cams. We are about to go viral. One is disguised as a 'bunny.' Took a lot of convincing and promises of premium winter stores of his favorite pecans & sunflower seeds.


----------



## LightWalker (Oct 6, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> You need to test them out first to make sure they're battle ready. Try sending them after ACORN.


 
ACORN will register them as voters.


----------



## thelightdude (Oct 6, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> ACORN will register them as voters.




Especially in Chicago.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 6, 2009)

Lux Luthor-
loving the squirrels! Maybe I can send some of mine to your boot camp for training since we're relatively close...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 6, 2009)

scout24 said:


> Lux Luthor-
> loving the squirrels! Maybe I can send some of mine to your boot camp for training since we're relatively close...




We run a tight family-bred squirrel squad. They advised me it is the best way to prevent "SSS" (sneaky squirrel subterfuge). 

We recently uncovered a sinister bionic spy plot...so we are being extra cautious on new members, and prefer to breed our own.



.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 6, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> ACORN will register them as voters.




LOL.....beautiful!!





*Lux, *that little squirrel is so cute that I'd probably have to keep him as an indoor pet.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sneaky squirrel subterfuge... Video was great!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 6, 2009)

Those squirrels will be great for doomsday scenarios. They'll get rid of all the nuts. I don't know if ACORN will register pro-gun right squirrels. They don't agree with their agenda and the squirrels will probably bite the chests of people wearing ACORN shirts.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 13, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Forgot to add that the law abiding citizens won't be able to get ammo without being treated like a criminal, if at all. Look up AB 962 (De Leon). It's a bill that may pass and will outlaw all internet and mail orders of ammunition in California. It requires all ammo purchases to be made face to face. It requires a fingerprint and to show your driver's liscense to buy bullets. It requires a liscense for handgun ammunition vendors. It requires the vendor to keep a record of how many bullets you purchased. It requires a background check be done on any employee who handles/sells the ammunition during any time in their employment, and they have to pass it to handle ammo. It states that after July 1, 2010, no person can sell or transfer more than 50 rounds of ammo a month unless they are registered as a handgun ammunition vendor. Violating any of these rules is a misdemeanor.
> 
> Okay, so the state of California wants to require all companies selling ammunition to purchase a new liscense while they are struggling during a reccesion. For all we know, the cost may be enough to keep them from staying in that business. On top of that, all of their employees will have to pass a background check at the owner's expense. The owner selling ammo will have to keep a record of your personal information from your driver's liscense, a fingerprint, and what type of ammo you purchased, as well as how many bullets you purchased. If I go to a shooting range with a friend and use more than 50 of his rounds, I'm guilty of a misdemeanor and probably won't be allowed to purchase the ammo in the future. The bill effectively outlaws buying rounds from out of state by mail or internet order. What about the store owner? Wouldn't that restrict them from restocking their supply of ammo to sell if they purchase it from a supplier out of state? California has a ban on lead ammo, so currently some stores get it to sell from out of state. If they can't get it, older weapons that only have lead shells made for them will no longer be able to be reloaded. This is a bad bill and is unconstitutional, violating the Commerce Clause. Only the federal government has the power to regulate interstate commerce, not the state.
> 
> Our state is cutting off our water supply, killing our food crops (they need water), is letting criminals go free, and now wants to disarm the law abiding citizens. Does anyone else see a massacre coming to California next year or is it just me?



Assembly Bill 962 has now been signed into law.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I could watch and enjoy parts of The Day After Tomorrow," and yet the horrible Godzilla movies are 'Oscar Winners' next to *Battlefield Earth*, starring John Revolting.



Yeah... very B grade I thought, but the one thing that stood out most (no offense to UK manufacturing knowhow) was the Harrier's after what 200 years or so? where still fully functioning and the jet fuel still had sufficient octane to fire the beasties up (not to mention the degree of difficulty involved with flying VTOL aircraft) 

BTW that squirrel pic is a real gem, he must be a descendant of this Medieval squirrel knight (below) 










TJx said:


> The part I couldn't get by is the liberal slant Hollywood has to inject into movies these days, *i.e. the groveling to the 3rd world countries at the end of this*, and the same BS in the movie "The Day The Earth Stood Still"
> Oh please Mr. Alien, doesn't destroy earth we'll be good little girls and boys from now on with our environment.
> Now "Earthquake" was a disaster movie!



I don't find the shift in political/economic power completely unbelievable in disaster movies, what is it Realtors say? location, location! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> BTW that squirrel pic is a real gem, he must be a descendant of this Medieval squirrel knight (below)



Can I borrow him? I want him to star in a movie, "King Alvin and the Nuts of the Round Table".


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2009)

2012 update.

I keep seeing new trailers for this movie and the action scenes just keep growing more obnoxiously ridiculous!  Last night I saw one that through me into a laughing fit that took a good two minutes to pass. Among other things the twin engine aircraft was flying a nearly head level over a collapsing downtown traffic scene as with debris crashing all around. 

I guess a large percentage of the world who eats this stuff up but I have trouble believing any of them are more than 15 years in age. I can't fathom being entertained by this as even the exasperated laughing wouldn't last long for me sitting in a theater.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 1, 2009)

Just saw that *same* commercial tonight, during the World Series.



_


----------



## bhds (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, me too. Every new clip gets worse and worse. Frack. :scowl:
It sure would be nice if someone could do an end of the world/doomsday movie right.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 2, 2009)

bhds said:


> Yeah, me too. Every new clip gets worse and worse. Frack. :scowl:
> It sure would be nice if someone could do an end of the world/doomsday movie right.



I won't be satisfied unless it is a real doomsday--with at least 5 minutes notice so you can sit on your porch and enjoy the last moments. Any movie about it is just too pretentious.


----------



## bhds (Nov 2, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I won't be satisfied unless it is a real doomsday--with at least 5 minutes notice so you can sit on your porch and enjoy the last moments. Any movie about it is just too pretentious.



Ummm. Okay.



And also.... :eeksign:


----------



## Illum (Nov 2, 2009)

modern day movies share one common denominator: too much computer animation, too little solid content.

more than once have I left the theater puzzled and confused because there's so much open loops and not so well made conclusion to tie up all those loops.

I don't like this world anyway, let it end abruptly, why dramatize the inevitable? :shrug:


----------



## NA8 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm thinking the ultimate doomsday movie might be The Making of the President, 2012.

The United States presidential election of 2012 is the next United States presidential election, to be held on Tuesday, November 6, 2012.

They say: Timing is everything.


----------

